# Argentina leasing Su24 jets from Russia; UK spooked over Falklands threat



## CougarKing (29 Dec 2014)

Please note an older thread about previous Argentine saber-rattling over the Falklands.

Russia-insider.com



> *Russia to Lease Bomber Jets to Argentina. Deal Spooks UK*
> 
> Russia replaced EU food imports with those from Argentina. It will partly pay for them by leasing a squadron of Su-24 attack aircraft
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Dec 2014)

as mentioned elsewhere to be fitted for but without; fuel, pilots, ammunition, bombs and spare parts.


----------



## McG (29 Dec 2014)

Is this the first new Cold War proxy?


----------



## Ostrozac (29 Dec 2014)

Well, the "window of opportunity" has been created not by Argentina, but by the British.

Scrapping the Invincible-class carriers and their AV-8 Harrier long before the Queen Elizabeth-class with F-35 is ready for service was a bonehead move, to say the least. If the Royal Navy requires an aircraft carrier capability then it shouldn't be spending a decade with zero capability.


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Dec 2014)

Lord Trafalgar and his Astute colleagues sail the seas as we speak...not like there's no presence before 2020. :nod:


_Edit:_ There is, of course NATO Art. 5, for any other Organization nations in a position to assist against an attack against a member nation.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Dec 2014)

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> Well, the "window of opportunity" has been created not by Argentina, but by the British.
> 
> Scrapping the Invincible-class carriers and their AV-8 Harrier long before the Queen Elizabeth-class with F-35 is ready for service was a bonehead move, to say the least. If the Royal Navy requires an aircraft carrier capability then it shouldn't be spending a decade with zero capability.



Well they will have one hell of a helicopter carrier for awhile.

I suspect that any move against the Falklands our present government would lend C-17's and Refueling aircraft to a resupply effort.


----------



## CougarKing (30 Dec 2014)

More from another source:

Janes



> *UK reviews Falklands defence as Russia offers Su-24s to Argentina*
> 
> Gareth Jennings, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 28 December 2014
> ...


----------

